# iCloud



## Szheur (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 

Désolé si je l'ai pas mit au bonne endroit et si un sujet a déjà était ouvert 

J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mes photos sur iCloud, que je réinitialise le téléphone en "Nouvel iPhone", est-ce que je perd les photos que j'ai sur iCloud ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## alex-rcs (16 Juillet 2018)

Non


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2018)

Non


----------

